# Should I avoid Reeves drive?



## AMT4370 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm considering upgrading my lathe to a JET 1442 or a NOVA 1624. I like that the JET is beefier and has a longer bed. However, I've seen many negative comments on the Reeves drive and that has me concerned. Thoughts?


----------



## ddiamondd (Apr 25, 2013)

AMT4370 said:


> I'm considering upgrading my lathe to a JET 1442 or a NOVA 1624. I like that the JET is beefier and has a longer bed. However, I've seen many negative comments on the Reeves drive and that has me concerned. Thoughts?


Not that my lathe is anywhere near as nice as the ones you are looking at, but my older craftsman lathe has the reeves drive, and it has been great. Simple enough in case I need to work on it, and has the variable speed adjustment which is wonderful. My only complaint is the range, which is only 400-2k, but its certainly good enough for my use.


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

The reeves drive is good. Like any other machine it does require proper maintenance and correct use. Most problems with the drive are from changing the speed setting while the lathe is turned off. 
The only critical fault of the reeves drive is that the lowest speed setting is usually 400 rpm. Good for spindle turning, not slow enough for bowls.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Reeves drives are OK as long as you clean and lube them every now and then. The Nova 16/24 however I think is one of the best lathes on the market for the money. You do have to manually change speeds but there's nothing to break on that lathe. It will run forever.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

My Grizz lathe has a Reeves drive. As John said, keep it clean and lubed, don't try to futz with the mechanism while the lathe is not running. That's a sure way to create a problem.
Just a point from my shop:
I always turn my speed selector to the slowest speed when I'm done for the day. Keeps me from having a speed surprise when I restart the next time.
Bill


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I can't give a comparison but I do have the Nova (4+ years) and it is not a problem moving the belt. I never move it for spindle turning, for bowl turning I usually only move it once, I have never moved it more than twice.

Are you wanting to do long spindle work such as table legs, if so you may want the Jet. (Unless you buy the extension the Nova only goes up to chair length - 24".)

You do get 16" swing with the Nova vs 14" with the Jet. You also get 1.5 HP with the Nova instead of 1 HP. For spindle work it will probably not matter but I think it makes a big difference in bowl work.
JMO


----------



## AMT4370 (Feb 8, 2013)

*The feedback is helping!*

Thanks for the comments so far. I didn't realize the JET's RPM range could be an issue for bowl turning...I need to check that out. All things being equal, if the Nova had beefier legs I could probably live with the shorter bed but that upgrade is pricey. I agree that simple is better but it's bothering me that the prices are very similar and I feel like I'm getting more with the JET. Unfortunately the pulley system lacks simplicity.

I don't currently turn anything very long but I'm a beginner and don't want to find myself looking to upgrade again as my skills grow. Honestly, for right now the longer bed is so I have more space for my elbow when making bowls...and the extra length is there (if I eventually need it) without purchasing an extension.

FYI - I'm upgrading from an AMT 4370 purchased in 1986. I inherited it from my father in law. I'm very grateful to have it but it's showing it's age.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

How about this---I have a Nova 1624 _and _2 other lathes that have Reeve Drives ( A Shopfox 1752=Grizzly and a Vega 1446). I like to turn bigger things and all these do what I ask.
I'd have to say that the NOVA is my fave. Changing speed by moving the belt is not a problem, just takes a few seconds. The legs are plenty beefy--I do sometimes turn things that aren't exactly true and I have mounted a ballast shelf (do a thread search) that holds 300 lbs of weight-- it goes nowhere.
If I want to turn spindles (not very often) I'll use one of the other lathes.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You can easily buy a bed extension for the Nova. Longer beds actually get in the way for many turnings. It will also take up less room in the workshop. In reality almost no one uses the long beds except those who turn table legs and some chair legs or stair spindles. The vast majority of turnings can easily be turned on the shorter lathes


----------



## jman75 (Apr 5, 2014)

I love my Nova...the end


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I also love my Nova :thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

AMT4370 said:


> Honestly, for right now the longer bed is so I have more space for my elbow when making bowls...


If you are starting between centers both would be the same. I start with the tailstock whether between centers, faceplate, pin jaws, or worm screw.
When reversed to hollow I swivel the head to the 22.5* and there is lots of room without getting to the tailstock. I swivel it about 90% of the time and the banjo is long enough.

To me the biggest difference (by the specs) is the Nova is 1.5 HP at 13.5 amps and the Jet claims 1 HP at 7.4 amps. While the Nova is still on the high end of efficiency (72%) the Jet is claiming 88% efficiency which way way out there. Jet has another lathe at 6 amp which they claim to be 1 HP; it would have to be 108% efficient at converting power...:no: don't think so.

Lots of people do add ballast to the Nova but after leveling it per Lyle Jamiesons video about 60% of shaking was removed and I have not had a problem. Currently I just lop off the corners of the blank (log half) with a chainsaw.


----------



## AMT4370 (Feb 8, 2013)

Seems like all signs are pointing to the Nova. And if swiveling the headstock when hollowing bowls keeps my elbow free of the tailstock I guess I'm all in. Thanks to all!


----------



## jman75 (Apr 5, 2014)

Nova has removable tailstock and tool rest...can extend the bed...and get the tool rest for outboard turning


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

NCPaladin said:


> ... To me the biggest difference (bky the specs) is the Nova is 1.5 HP at 13.5 amps and the Jet claims 1 HP at 7.4 amps. While the Nova is still on the high end of efficiency (72%) the Jet is claiming 88% efficiency which way way out there. Jet has another lathe at 6 amp which they claim to be 1 HP; it would have to be 108% efficient at converting power...:no: don't think so......


You didn't mention the voltages so you might be comparing apples and oranges.

Are the quoted efficiencies for the motor, drive train, electronics controller, or everything? Three phase motors are more efficient than single phase. If the Jet has an inverter driven three phase motor then I would believe a high efficiency, but 88% might be a bit of a stretch -- maybe low 80's.

The motor horsepower rating of the motor isn't very useful information if you don't also know the drive ratio of the pulley speed ranges and the type of inverter.

Comparing the specs of two different lathes is not an easy or straightforward matter when you do an in depth evaluation. Generally, it devolves into which one you prefer based on features, service, warranty, color of paint, and other such stuff -- whether we want to admit it or not.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

just though id throw in a pic of what the nova looks like with a few lil upgrades Has the 20 inch extension and is loaded down with sand. The shelf bolts lumber n all were 35 bucks pretty sure the most expensive part of the whole ballast get up was the sand. Should probably load it down with more but I donno ive just been lazy seems to work relatively well for the work Im doing now. Have never heard on a Jet but when you talk about lathes Jet's a brand people really dig. I will say that starting a big ol chunky out of round bowl out at 450 rpm can be DICEY that's one of the big perks of the nova is low rpm is 250 and I dont think Ive ever put anything on the lathe that can't be started at that speed (threw in an out of round walnut blank and a big ol sycamore blank so you can get an idea of just how out of round you can handle on lower speeds) but will say I try not to stay there long and ll take it off the lathe if it looks like its gonna be a while n shape a little more with the chainsaw. Chunkin along at 250 is tough going after an hour. but good luck starting stuff as big as shown out at 450 rpm the jet would do the jitterbug across the floor course you could always add balast to the jet too... ok im ramblin... make sure ya post once you decide always love seein someones new baby. Happy turnin,
Bond


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

finally!!! Someone's shop floor looks like mine!


----------



## jman75 (Apr 5, 2014)

My floor...why use that padding stuff when you have a foot of shavings!


----------



## tom d (Oct 23, 2013)

Had a Nova, loved it so much I traded for a PM. Wish I'd blown the money on a Oneway or American Beauty. More power for bigger bowls.


----------



## AMT4370 (Feb 8, 2013)

Picked up the Nova yesterday! It's in the bed of my truck until I can get a friend or neighbor to help me lift it out! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

AMT4370 said:


> Picked up the Nova yesterday! It's in the bed of my truck until I can get a friend or neighbor to help me lift it out! Thanks for the advice!


:thumbsup: I predict a fun weekend.

You will probably also need help attaching the legs. It doesn't take very long. My son helped me and it seems it took about 45 minutes.


----------



## Haus (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a old General lathe from '93 that has Reeves drive and I love it. In terms of maintenance and lubrication, are you guys using a spray lubricant on the Reeve's drive "cones" or a thicker grease? Thank you for the advice.


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## wudbutcher (Sep 17, 2014)

I've had no problems with my old powermatic model 90 

Sent from my VS980 4G using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------

